# Business names



## Primrose (Jan 15, 2018)

So starting to think along the lines of having a business name, I was about to register it in Australia and then realised there is a soap maker in the UK with the exact name. 

I gather this is a bad idea and its back to the drawing board :/ bugger!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't think that trademarks or such would be the issue, unless you're planning on selling in the UK and/or they sell in Australia.  BUT - internet searches, URLs and so on - that could be a big headache.  People ending up on the wrong website because the names and industry are the same.

Shame, especially as you now have to find another name.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Primrose 

As you have probably already found out, there's nothing to stop you from registering the business name in Australia. ASIC even allow somewhat similar names if they are in different states.

The UK soaper is in the strongest position and it could be costly down the track (when you REALLY want your name to stay the same).

I wonder if they would give you written authority to use the name in Australia? (that would cover you - you would need a proper legal document, but they might? No harm in asking, I reckon, the worst they can do is say no).

Probably better off modifying it a bit, or dreaming up another beautie.

And ... how exciting! You are this close to starting?


----------



## Primrose (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah thanks Salted Fig, I'm still a little way off. Getting way too distracted and having too much fun in the R & D stage! haha But I am making quite a bit of soap ready to send out to my "beta testers" to get their feedback, and I've had this business name in my mind for a while so I thought I may as well go the whole hog with the testing samples and label etc. 

I agree EG I'm worried about google and facebook searches being confusing etc. 

Will have to go back to the drawing board I think!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 31, 2018)

Soapmaker123 said:


> I am well into my 2nd soap making business; but I'm not the owner; I'm the soapmaker (the business must have the right team).
> 
> The names of the each of the businesses are set by the owners.


Thanks for your reply but to be honest I'm not 100% sure how it applies to me? I would like to go into business yes, but it will be a small sole trader business, so I'll be choosing my business name - not making soap for someone else


----------



## Primrose (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm sorry but I disagree, and maybe its because from reading your other threads you are thinking a much larger scale than I am. 
I have no intention of having a team of employees. 
I know that people do this as a sole trader, successfully. Yes they may have some family members chip in and come along to markets or help with some packaging etc. But that's quite different again from employing team members etc

Still whether I have employees or not, it's all moot as again, no one else is going to be choosing my business name except me. So I'm not deliberately trying to be argumentative or obtuse but sometimes I'm thick as. a brick and I'm still not quite sure what your trying to tell me, to be honest


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 1, 2018)

There was a US soaper who had a soap company name that people kept stealing and she went down the legal route.  She explained it all on her website but it has since been removed.  She eventually realised it was easier to change the name of her company rather than suffer the continual worry of fighting for her company name.  I would choose another name.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes that's what I decided penelopejane!

OK is this a weird glitch from the forum upgrade or has soapmaker123's second post disappeared? There was one about how you need a team of people not just one person. 

Now my reply above looks quite odd


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 1, 2018)

You can edit posts and clear them if you want to.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 1, 2018)

Primrose said:


> OK is this a weird glitch from the forum upgrade or has soapmaker123's second post disappeared? There was one about how you need a team of people not just one person.
> 
> Now my reply above looks quite odd



Disappeared. It wasn't there very shortly after you posted your reply, so I never got to see it. Your reply has been left hanging, but it's obvious you are responding to something that isn't there, and it does give more information on where you are up to with your name choosing ...

Soooooo ... how's it going? Are you going to announce your soapy name after you get all the official bits done? (I hope so!).


----------



## toxikon (Feb 1, 2018)

If you want to bounce some names around, I'd love to hear them! I really enjoy coming up with hypothetical business names LOL.


----------



## earlene (Feb 1, 2018)

Primrose said:


> OK is this a weird glitch from the forum upgrade or has soapmaker123's second post disappeared? There was one about how you need a team of people not just one person.
> 
> Now my reply above looks quite odd


I know what you mean, Primrose, but I saw that post, so your response does not seem odd to me.  I don't think it's a glitch.  It's just the way XenForo is set up allowing deletions without a notation left behind that the post was deleted.  I was not expecting that, either, but it's not uncommon in some forums.

ETA:  Well, it looks like the delete button has already been removed.  It lasted only two or three days, but now it is gone.


----------



## Relle (Feb 18, 2018)

There are rules for posting in this section ( Sticky at the top of the page) and if NEW members don't meet requirements the posts are deleted. Unfortunately if you have replied to one of these people before their post has been deleted I can't change how the conversation has progressed. The person you are talking about  has only been here 4 1/2 wks.

1) SMF encourages active membership and *requires *a minimum of (50) posts & (3) months membership before posting.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh my gosh for a second there I thought you were saying I wasn't allowed to post here! LOL 
I read it again and now I realise what you meant, thanks for explaining


----------

